# G519 Tool Bag



## Wackiforkhaki (Jun 12, 2017)

Just picked up this G519 tool bag.  It is not marked, all end caps, rivets and clasps are painted in army green.   It has a slightly different strap arrangement.  Has anyone seen this type of tool bag?


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Persons MFG.


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 13, 2017)

I saw this one when it was put up for sale on FB a couple of weeks ago... Don't know what to think about it... Why is there no persons logo embossed on the flap? Where's is the rim on the edge of the leather flap? leather seems so low quality compared to the pouches I have in my collection... Didn't trust this one at all...

Still at 50USd, I guess you can't go wrong and you got a great deal...


----------



## Wackiforkhaki (Jun 13, 2017)

Johan, i have this in hand and the leather is the same quality as my persons bag.   This is from the same era as the persons bag, I have zero concerns about originality.
Is it possible that Huffman used a different supplier?  Who was making a similiar bag to persons at the time?  Regardless it will display well on my bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice find 
 does anyone know the correct name/term for those clasps?


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 23, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Nice find
> does anyone know the correct name/term for those clasps?




I've heard them called "galoshes clips "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 23, 2017)

Land O' Aches said:


> I've heard them called "galoshes clips "
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah, me also, but I'm thinking there must be another term for them. Would luv to find a pile of 'em!


----------



## Mercian (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi,

Not sure if it helps, but WW2 US rubber overshoes are now made as reproductions, see here for example...

https://onlinemilitaria.net/products/199-US-Canvas-and-Rubber-Overshoes/

Maybe they could put you on to a supplier? Or buy a pair, 8 clips for $35?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jun 23, 2017)

Be careful using galosh clips for Person tool pouch clips.  Person pouch clips have only one bottom rivet to attach to the leather.  The galosh clips I have seen use two rivets to attach to the rubber.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 23, 2017)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Be careful using galosh clips for Person tool pouch clips.  Person pouch clips have only one bottom rivet to attach to the leather.  The galosh clips I have seen use two rivets to attach to the rubber.
> 
> Regards,
> Bill




If I could get just one good clip we may be able to get it scanned an 3D printed 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

